# Thinking Red : SIGINT



## Equalizer (Mar 12, 2009)

I posted this on the main site but thought I'd give a go here as well........
Well it's proving EXTREMELY difficult for a prior service fellow such as my self, to get a 35M job
So I'm looking for a plan B. I love what the Intel community has to offer in the Army, and especially in the civilian sector, moreover I'm attracted to HUMINT because of the ability to be on a tactical level operating with a HTT. Is there a tactical arm to Signal Intel ?


----------



## Swill (Mar 12, 2009)

Hard to get 35M? Seriously? The school house can't pump 35Ms out fast enough. Are you trying to come back active?


----------



## Equalizer (Mar 13, 2009)

Yes, I'm trying to come back in active. The Army really doesn't offer prior services people squat!!!! When I was at MEPS the other day I saw a bunch of 18, 19 year olds getting the job :doh:.........NOT ME THOUGH !!!!!


----------



## moobob (Mar 13, 2009)

Equalizer, sigint-wise, 35P is mostly tactical, 35N is not. For 35Ps tactical side there is stuff like SOTA, LLVI on conventional side... you could end up working on an aircraft, could end up in a cubicle.

Have you looked at Guard SF? Can't speak from experience (there is someone here that can for both 35P and 35M,) but 35P or 35M with 19th or 20th Group might be an option for you.

It's a little more difficult to get a SOF assignment and stick with your MOS active duty.


----------



## Swill (Mar 13, 2009)

Eq, I don't know much about the inner workings of Big Army recruiting, but that doesn't sound right to me. Have you tried going through another recruiter?


----------



## Equalizer (Mar 14, 2009)

I have gone through another recruiter actually, and the second one was worse:doh:, I believe it's not the recruiter it's MEPS and those god forsaken counselors, pffft counselor my ass.....anyway for prior service the recruiter is there only to do your paperwork and give you a ride. It doesn't make sense to me either !!


----------



## EverSoLost (Mar 14, 2009)

I really dont want to talk out of school here.  I recently transferred to a MI Co..  They "Say" that they have plenty of missions running constantly for 35M/L types and if one was so inclined they could almost "Guard Bum" they're entire tour.  Which may be of consideration if you're interested in getting the MOS.  

Having said that the STARC is not wanting to release ANYONE to AD in my state, but there are folks in my state that are still making the transition in that particular MOS.  

In short I echo Swill/Moobob maybe a short stint in the guard may catapult your career to RA.  Those two have infinatley more experience than I do.  But I was given the aforementioned advice when I asked a similar question.  Good Luck.

_(I just want to add the advice I recieved was from this crowd, so it wasn't like it was pulled from SNN)_


----------



## moobob (Mar 14, 2009)

I am not advocating using the Guard as a stepping stone. I am saying there are job opportunities there...


----------



## Equalizer (Mar 14, 2009)

There's no doubt there's a lot of opportunity for 35M, just not prior service, that's the problem. I have looked at Guard and Reserve, and the transfer is unlikely .
I need a friend at MEPS :confused:


----------



## EverSoLost (Mar 14, 2009)

I am prior service too bro.  But I'm Guard so I'm sure thats why there's slots for prior.  Good Luck.


----------



## Swill (Mar 17, 2009)

Equalizer, what exactly are the guys at MEPS telling you regarding 35M not being available? Do you want to push the 35M issue or do you want to do something in SIGINT?


----------



## Equalizer (Mar 18, 2009)

They're telling me "35M is not available to prior service". I want to stay within the Intel community but stay tactical, that's why I was asking about SIGINT, I was looking for a plan B.


----------



## Swill (Mar 18, 2009)

PM inbound


----------



## AugieSpook (Apr 9, 2009)

You may have better luck by trying another branch of service.  Just a thought.


----------

